# Weaving variable dents for Ashford and Kromski



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is what I found out. Read a bit down. You can use Kromski dents on Ashfords and the other way around.
http://www.pacificwoolandfiber.com/kromski-rigid-heddle-looms.html


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

The person selling me the used Kromski loom I am getting is sending me two Ashford 10 dent heddles that she has been using for a long time without a problem.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool. For the heavier yarns you should look into a 8dent that is used for worsted weight. I use 10 dent for dk or some times fingering weight .


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm saving for that one... Happy dance it will fit my Kromski . I wonder if Webs carrys them I need to make another trip out that way


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm saving for that one... Happy dance it will fit my Kromski . I wonder if Webs carrys them I need to make another trip out that way sorry double post!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kromski is coming out with there own one. I found out the pcs will be smaller and will snap together. So I will be waiting for that one. Woolery told me this and the lady said she can't wait she saw a demo on it. She also said that Ashford does not fit a kromski. So One says yes one says no. So I'm waiting for the kromski one I know it will fit and offer more options for me.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Good to know I sure would hate to find out Ashford wouldn't fit.I too will wait for Kromski I think it's a neat idea .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to save my pennies to so it is good. The lady said it will be out by the end of this year. I just wish it was earlier. But the money I have put away I'm going to Rhinebeck fiber festival.


----------

